

NDepend Giveaway - scottksmith95
http://blog.coderbits.com/post/44653333101/ndepend-giveaway

======
scottksmith95
Patrick Smacchia, developer of NDepend, has provided coderbits with two full
licenses for NDepend v4 to be given away to two lucky coderbits users (worth
299 EUR each).

NDepend is a Visual Studio tool for managing complex .NET code to achieve high
Code Quality. NDepend provides a vast range of features like dependency
graphs, LINQ code rules, code metrics, and code diff facilities.

